

SSLv3 deprecated - k4jh
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc7568.txt

======
mc_hammer
please give us business owners another option alongside tls.

i feel dirty about running all of the internets ssh and https over one
protocol now, or in the future.

fyi, theres an open issue for 1 year now in the tls github for a buffer
overflow in the xxxxsupplementaldata function.

